# reflex sights



## sid (Feb 2, 2012)

hi every one,i am hopeing that somebody might be able to help me . i assume that most of you shooters have rifles and some of you have or had reflex red dot sights on them. well i have a 38/55 winchester legendary frontiersman and i want to put a reflex sight on it . i have allready put a weaver rail on it , well i didnt a gun smith did, but which sight would i buy. there are so many on the market and so many shit wons . a mate has a trijicon on a marlin 444 and he loves it buut i think it is a bit to big for mine. i want something that can handle the ruff stuff,and actually lasts. trijicon make plenty i know but the price. yeh i know you get what you pay for but is there other brands just as good. i have seen some cheap and nasty ones and it looks like your looking through a tube.


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

sid,

I've used a lot of them, and here are my impressions: 
Aimpoint QC is hit and miss, we get a lot of M68's that have messed up elevation adjustments, right out of the box brand new. The batteries last _forever, though. Pretty hard to break them, also.

Eotech, I really like them, but the battery life is a bit shorter than the Aimpoint, and you need to keep that in mind. Pretty tough, as well.

I recently bought a Vortex Strikefire for my personal AR, and I like it a lot. pretty cheap (150 bucks), holds it's zero, and the battery life, while shorter than the Aimpoint, hasn't been a problem yet. Might be about the same as the Eotech in that regard. It is somewhat bigger than the Aimpoint, if that's a concern for you. The only complaint I personally have with it is I wish the dot was a little bit brighter on bright sunny days. Doesn't stop me from reccomending it though.

The trijicon has one serious advantage, NO BATTERIES. I used an ACOG in Iraq, and I didn't baby it, but it held up just fine. Would NOT return to zero if I took it off the weapon, but held zero if I left it alone.

Hope this helps..._


----------



## sid (Feb 2, 2012)

loper, thanks for your help. the eotech looks good doesnt it, and there is a lot of models to choose from. been checking every type of reflex sight and the one i am leaning towards is the trijicon srs. only new from the factory might be hard to get a hold of though. might be out in the us but not in australia yet. rang around yesterday and knowbody knows when they can get them and how much they will be.do you know much about these srs, sights. they sound like there bullet proof, which is what i need. i shoot lots of wild pigs and most of the time there on the run so need something thats quick to aquire the target. thanks for your help. all the good stuff is always hard to get over here


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have the bushnell holosight(eotech clone for 200$ less) and its till kicking on the first set of AA batts I put in it 3- years ago.
I dont shoot my ar too often but the duracells shelf life seems to be real good and when I do use it I cant tell any difference from the eotechs Ive used....


----------



## sid (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks for your reply scooter


----------

